# Holy cash tips, Batman!



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

On a Monday!!!!! After like 2 weeks of ZERO cash tips!

First one was a young guy going to work across town this morning. He gave me a $15 tip UP FRONT on top of a $27 payout trip. (I ended up throwing $5 in when we stopped for coffee and snacks on the way).

Then tonight, a couple was going to the UW basketball game. We had the vibe going on, joking and playing music etc. I did some fancy driving at the end when they changed their mind about dropoff location. $20 bill!

Then another couple coming home from dinner gave me $2.

Wow, I'm impressed!

(I also hit the 2000 trip milestone tonight, about a year after I signed up.)


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> On a Monday!!!!! After like 2 weeks of ZERO cash tips!
> 
> First one was a young guy going to work across town this morning. He gave me a $15 tip UP FRONT on top of a $27 payout trip. (I ended up throwing $5 in when we stopped for coffee and snacks on the way).
> 
> ...


Congrats, I just called Uber, Rumor has it, they'll send you a $1,000 gift card,to buy what ever you wish,it's just a rumor, but man, you have joined the mile high club, You should be proud of yourself,have a great day,& keep us posted when you hit that all select group who have made 10,000 rides,man I'm getting teary eyed thinking of how great Uber is as a co, again,good luck, Happy Ubering,jmo


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> Congrats, I just called Uber, Rumor has it, they'll send you a $1,000 gift card,to buy what ever you wish,it's just a rumor, but man, you have joined the mile high club, You should be proud of yourself,have a great day,& keep us posted when you hit that all select group who have made 10,000 rides,man I'm getting teary eyed thinking of how great Uber is as a co, again,good luck, Happy Ubering,jmo


LOL


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> On a Monday!!!!! After like 2 weeks of ZERO cash tips!
> 
> First one was a young guy going to work across town this morning. He gave me a $15 tip UP FRONT on top of a $27 payout trip. (I ended up throwing $5 in when we stopped for coffee and snacks on the way).
> 
> ...


Congrats on 2000 trips!

I think I have about 2000 with Uber and Lyft combined. 
But we all know Lyft doesn't really matter.

So I still need about 600 trips for 2000.

Nice cash tips. 
I'm kind of the same way. I'll have days where I get a very high percentage of tips, and other days nothing.

Weird how it varies like that.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Ya I thought it was OK to at least be thankful for having a really good day, after all the negativity we read on here! After expenses I netted almost $18/hr.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Meanwhile, on an average day with instacart.. it's nice when you work for a company that doesn't systematically train their customer base not to tip


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> Congrats, I just called Uber, Rumor has it, they'll send you a $1,000 gift card,to buy what ever you wish,it's just a rumor, but man, you have joined the mile high club, You should be proud of yourself,have a great day,& keep us posted when you hit that all select group who have made 10,000 rides,man I'm getting teary eyed thinking of how great Uber is as a co, again,good luck, Happy Ubering,jmo


Wrong! He will receive an authentic Rakos "poop" pendant with an engraved Uber logo.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Wrong! He will receive an authentic Rakos "poop" pendant with an engraved Uber logo.


Is that the Signature Series or the Limited Edition Commemorative pendant?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> On a Monday!!!!! After like 2 weeks of ZERO cash tips!
> 
> First one was a young guy going to work across town this morning. He gave me a $15 tip UP FRONT on top of a $27 payout trip. (I ended up throwing $5 in when we stopped for coffee and snacks on the way).
> 
> ...


Congrats on the nice tips and the 2K milestone. Wishing you the best going forward.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Is that the Signature Series or the Limited Edition Commemorative pendant?


Neither.
Uber has commissioned Rakos to immediately begin working on a one-of-a-kind design that both incorporates the Uber and BMW logos into a captivating insignia that you, and only you, can call your very own. Unveiling TBA!


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Congrats! Cash tips are amazing. Don't have to claim them.
Only thing that sucks is that cash tips are getting rarer any more with in-app tipping. So you go through a dry spell period. Luckily, that dry period is kinda like the rain season in the Serengeti. It almost always opens up and soaks everything to bone.

Also, congrats on making 2000 trips. You have the patience of a saint! lol


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> Congrats! Cash tips are amazing. Don't have to claim them.
> Only thing that sucks is that cash tips are getting rarer any more with in-app tipping. So you go through a dry spell period. Luckily, that dry period is kinda like the rain season in the Serengeti. It almost always opens up and soaks everything to bone.
> 
> Also, congrats on making 2000 trips. You have the patience of a saint! lol


I report all my cash tips. No need to risk getting a full, more far-reaching and painful audit for a side gig that only pays me a few thousand a year.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I report all my cash tips. No need to risk getting a full, more far-reaching and painful audit for a side gig that only pays me a few thousand a year.


Sure you do.. wink wink...

And i NEVER buy groceries with cash revenue that never gets reported.. wink wink.

You at LEAST need to report any and all cash deposits you make.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I report all my cash tips. No need to risk getting a full, more far-reaching and painful audit for a side gig that only pays me a few thousand a year.


Just because you report all of your cash tips, doesn't mean you won't be audited or get a full, far reaching and painful tax probe.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I report all my cash tips. No need to risk getting a full, more far-reaching and painful audit for a side gig that only pays me a few thousand a year.


I don't keep track of my tips. 
Never have.

This is my first job where tips is a thing (yeah I know it's not a thing with Uber but you know what I mean)
So I just never thought of keeping track.

I'll say 300 or something when I do my taxes next month.

Id rather be way under that risk going over.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Just because you report all of your cash tips, doesn't mean you won't be audited or get a full, far reaching and painful tax probe.


The advice of my accountant is: "the IRS knows you probably get cash tips. If you don't report them, they may find it suspicious" or something along those lines.

Not worth it to me to save $100 a year in taxes.

True I could get probed for any reason at any time. But no need to make authorities suspicious. I'm a good boy I am! I pay my taxes.

(Just don't fb search all my libertarian rants.)

I write my cash tips in my mileage log book every day. Some days there are more than one Uber "session" (before and after work, etc.) so I have more than one line item.

They all go into my "Uber Profitability" spreadsheet which calculates things like gross per mile, net per mile, $/hr, $/trip, NIBT, estimated taxes, NIAT, etc.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> The advice of my accountant is: "the IRS knows you probably get cash tips. If you don't report them, they may find it suspicious" or something along those lines.
> 
> Not worth it to me to save $100 a year in taxes.
> 
> ...


I have over $15,000 in cash revenue reported. I doubt they will audit me.. and if they do any under reported cash never hit my accounts. Which makes it impossible to prove.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> On a Monday!!!!! After like 2 weeks of ZERO cash tips!
> 
> First one was a young guy going to work across town this morning. He gave me a $15 tip UP FRONT on top of a $27 payout trip. (I ended up throwing $5 in when we stopped for coffee and snacks on the way).
> 
> ...


I feel like tips can be very inconsistent. I'll give 20 rides on a Saturday and get $10 in tips then give 5 rides on a Monday and get $20.


----------



## rdhall3637 (Jan 2, 2018)

I have no plans to report even $1 of my cash tips, and I would never deposit them into any bank account. There is no way in the world they can prove that I received any cash tips even with a full audit. All I have to say is "i never accept cash tips, I always tell pax to tip in the app".


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> On a Monday!!!!! After like 2 weeks of ZERO cash tips!
> 
> First one was a young guy going to work across town this morning. He gave me a $15 tip UP FRONT on top of a $27 payout trip. (I ended up throwing $5 in when we stopped for coffee and snacks on the way).
> 
> ...


I get the cheapskates. 4 rides this morning all 5.0 riders and no tips. One rider last week and no tip. Couple was looking at a new car so they could have at least thrown in a $5 tip.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> The advice of my accountant is: "the IRS knows you probably get cash tips. If you don't report them, they may find it suspicious" or something along those lines.
> 
> Not worth it to me to save $100 a year in taxes.
> 
> ...


Have any of these IRS guys actually drover for Uber? asking for a friend? JMO


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> Have any of these IRS guys actually drover for Uber? asking for a friend? JMO


I'm not taking chances to save chump change. I don't need it that badly.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

It's common to drive 10 people and get one or two tips,in app. Also factor in people legit don't carry cash around,It wouldn't look weird not getting cash tips.


----------

